# Windows SSD auf größere SSD klonen?



## CheeZeArtZ (6. Dezember 2016)

*Windows SSD auf größere SSD klonen?*

Sehr geehrte Forenmitglieder!

In erster Hinsicht weiß ich, dass dieses Thema bereits zig mal im Internet behandelt wurde, jedoch würde ich mit diesem Thema vor allem gerne Leute ansprechen, die bereits diesen Prozess durchgeführt haben. 

Also:
Ich besitze momentan eine 120GB Crucial MX-Weißgottwelchenummer, und die hat am Anfang als OS-Platte für Windows 7 locker gereicht, da ja alles andere auf meiner HHD platz findet.
Jedoch ist mit After Effects und den ganzen Daten, die die Programme so auf die C-Platte schmeißen, der Platz mittlerweile sehr knapp (nurmehr ~15GB frei).
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob ich irgendwie meine jetzige SSD auf eine 500GB SSD klonen kann, ohne irgendwas zu verlieren?

Ich danke jeden, der mir irgendwie weiterhelfen kann 

Freundliche Grüße

Patrick


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Windows SSD auf größere SSD klonen?*

Passende Programme sind bei den Retail-SSDs meistens dabei. Beim Clonen musst du bedenken, das die geclonte Partition so groß ist wie die alte und hinterher manuell vergrößert werden muss.
Vorher aber Backup nicht vergessen.


----------



## ric84 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Windows SSD auf größere SSD klonen?*

Grüße!

Ich stand vor ca. 4 Monaten vor dem selben Problem.. Ich wollte meine 120er SSD Systemplatte gegen eine neue 240er austauschen und das System mit Hilfe des Klonens rüber transferieren. Zu meinem Pech wurde bei meiner neuen System SSD keine Software hinzu gepackt, sodass ich aber eine Gutschrift von 10  % erhielt. Darauf hin hatte ich mich dann von der Arbeit erfahrungsgemäß für eine Lizenz aus der Bucht für Acronis True Image HD entschieden. Installation und Freischaltung verlief alles problemlos. Als ich dann das Klonen startete, fing es auch an, führte selbstständig einen Neustart aus und dann war es das, der Bildschirm blieb schwarz. Nach ca. 30min war ich dann doch etwas skeptisch und versuchte den Rechner neu zu starten. Und siehe da, es ging nichts mehr. Acronis hatte mir den Bootloader der bisherigen Systemplatte zerschossen und nicht alles rüber kopiert.

Alles klar, nach etlichen Stunden auf dem Handy und Tablet hatte ich dann eine Lösung gefunden. Ich musste bei einem Freund einen WIN10 Bootstick erstellen und dann in der Eingabeaufforderung diverse Funktionen starten und bearbeiten. Ich hatte es tatsächlich geschafft, die alte bisherige Partition wieder zum starten zu bringen. 3 Tage später hatte ich erneut für die Spielerei Zeit und hatte es mit Hilfe von Acronis noch einmal probiert und siehe da, ich war das Kleinkind, danke. Wieder zerschossen und erneut im Terminal rumfuschen. Schlussendlich hab ich mich nach Sicherung aller relevanten Daten usw für eine saubere Neuinstallation entschieden.

Nun habe ich eine sauber installierte 240gb SSD mit Win10 und meine bisherige 120gb SSD mit Linux Mint bestückt. Alles funktioniert tadellos. Wenn man eine Windows ID besitzt (Konto), ist die Neuinstallation echt einfach, fasst wie auf dem Google oder Apple Smartphone, alle Einstellungen sind instant wieder da (sch... auf Datenschutz). Danach einfach "shutup10" wieder drauf bügeln und Ruhe.

Laut diversen Foren muss es sich bei dem Fehler in der Acronissoftware um einen Bug handeln. Leider gehört wohl mein System zu denen, wo dieser auch auftritt. Zu einer Lösung kam ich aber auch nicht. Jetzt habe ich Acronis installiert, ohne es zu nutzen zu können, top xD ...

Also, aus meiner Erfahrung, mach es sauber und installiere neu


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Windows SSD auf größere SSD klonen?*

Versuchs hiermit


----------



## Veronikaooo (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Windows SSD auf größere SSD klonen?*

Halllo Patrick,

Mit einem passenden Tool, kann dein Problem lösen. Eine Klon-Software kannst du durch Google erfahren. 
Die bekannte Acronis, DriveClone, EasdeUS, oder Parogon.
Hier eine Anleitung: ANLEITUNG: Windows 10 Festplatte klonen - EaseUS

Ich finde die meinsten Klon-Schritten sind gültig.
Gruß


----------

